# سبب ان الماء الساخن يرتفع الى الاعلى



## Bo 3body (7 مارس 2011)

سبب ان الماء الساخن يرتفع الى الاعلى ,والماء البارد يكون بالقاع وما فرق درجة الحرارة من السطح والقاعد من حيث العمق ودرجة الحرارة الاساسية المسلطة علي البحر 

وايضا ارجو افادتي عن الابار والماه الجوفية ماء بارد وكم درجة حرارتة 

ارجو افادتي لاني اقمت مشروع للتخرج مبحاجة الي بعض المعلومات 

ارجو كل من لدية معلومات يصدقها بالبرهان او المصدر 

وشكرا


----------



## وريث القيسين (7 مارس 2011)

أنصحك بقراءة كتب عن انتقال الحرارة

أو الديناميكا الحراريه بصفة عماة

حيثُ في مسائل تعرفك لماذا هذا بارد يبقى ساكنًا ؟ ولماذا هذا حار يرتفع ؟


..

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله



... وريثكـ


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
السبب الرئيسي لارتفاع الماء الحار هو فرق الكثافة حيث ان رفع درجة الحرارة لاي مادة يقلل كثافتها وقد جعل الله سبحانة وتعالى ان الماء تقل كثافتة عند رفع الحرارة او خفضها الى درجة التجمد او اقل


----------



## Bo 3body (11 مارس 2011)

شكرا بنتظار الردود


----------

